# old trout and salmon hooks



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

my grandmother recently passed she was 101 years old so she lived a great life and will be missed by us all. her husband was a great fly tyer from the 30s to the early 90s we are keeping all the flys and bambo rods he built in the family.i remembered this box i found back in the early 80s full of hundred boxes of hooks they were from # 6 to 18 and some were almost just wire with no eyelet he caught me brem fishing with them and chewed me out because those hooks cost 7 cents a piece 30 years ago and u cant get them now i would like to have them made use of and i dont tye flys im not looking to make money just a fair price and a few flys. i wont have them til the end of june then i will take pics


----------

